# Cobalt tinct iodine skull n crossbone poison



## bigdinthedump (Sep 25, 2006)

This was my first real good bottle and first poison...the one that started the obsession...my next one hopefully will be the skull figural...mmmmm


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice one! That is one that I have not gotten around to getting yet. ~Jim


----------



## bttlmark (Sep 28, 2006)

If I dig one of those I will be a collector of poison bottles,again.....


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 29, 2006)

Very nice poison,available in 2 sizes,that one and the small one,about half as big as seen in my pic.(one next to clear bottle)small one is pretty hard to get.


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 29, 2006)

werdssss I dug a few of these up in both sizes. Found a lot of the larger ones broken. 1920's dumps yahhhhh lol. I guess they are good for somthing. Heres my pic of my skulls


----------

